# Routing MDF



## KyCat (Jan 3, 2006)

I would like to put a round over edge onto an MDF top I've put on a cabinet for my wife to use as a plant potting work station. The MDF is 1/2" thick and will be about full sheet size when done. I can find no suggestions as to how well MDF responds to a router bit. I would like to end up with a nice smooth cut that looks good. I would appreciate any suggestions or cautions anyone would want to share before I take on this project! Thanks in advance!

KyCat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KyCat

The MDF board will and can take on the round over edge,, BUT it will take a bit more sanding than other woods to get it smooth..

Try not to use any bit with a sharp edges in the profile a nice clean round over will look good and will take on the finish well..

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I of course agree with Bj's comments however, using MDF for a potting stand will require very good sealing because MDF + H2O = a soggy mess!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KyCat

Harry made a good point, you may want to think about using Resin to seal the MDF..

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-resin.htm

========


----------



## KyCat (Jan 3, 2006)

*Water and MDF already addressed!*

First off thanks for the input! Do to the suggestion earlier I've already selected a nice bullnose bit to do the edge! My wife has said that she wants to use a great polyurethane she has used on some other of her projects! Your input and thoughts are greatly appreciated!

KyCat


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Just a suggestion, but you need to seal the bottom of the MDF also. Even heavy humidity can make the MDF puff up like a sponge.


----------



## Sandstorm Designs (Aug 12, 2008)

i would suggest a spray poly.

I use MDF for all of my guitar templates, and learned the hard way that even wipe on/brush on can cause the MDF to swell.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi KyKat,

Just be careful when you use that nice new bullnose bit on MDF. I would suggest you creep in to the final round edge you seek. If you try to jam the full profile of the 1/2" bullnose into the MDF in one quick swipe, you may experience a lot of smoke and your nice new bit changing color. Take it slow and easy and you should get good results.

Joe Z.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

May I ask as to why not use a round over bit instead? Would be quicker an easier to setup. Just asking.


----------



## Dave in Md (Aug 6, 2008)

KyCat said:


> I would like to put a round over edge onto an MDF top I......... I would appreciate any suggestions or cautions anyone would want to share before I take on this project! Thanks in advance!
> 
> KyCat


Ky, MDf machines well, however the dust is irritating and comes in massive quantities while routing. Try to have good dust collection and nuisance dust mask as a minimum, outside is a good option.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

Dave in Md said:


> Ky, MDf machines well, however the dust is irritating and comes in massive quantities while routing. Try to have good dust collection and nuisance dust mask as a minimum, outside is a good option.


not only that, but MDF dust is hazardous to your health, as Formaldehyde is one of it's major construction components.


----------

